# Intel D845GVS1 has a PCI-EXpress Slot?



## bigbond007

GEFORCE 6800 requires a PCI-express slot in our motherboard .. does D845GVS1 has it?


----------



## helmie

Are you sure thats the right model number? I cant find it anywhere.

Also, is it just a plain old 6800, or a GS, GT etc? If its just a 6800, i would reccomend a 6600GT, its better.

BTW, the 6800 is on AGP too, so if you dont have a PCI-e slot, then you may have an AGP. Best thing to do would be open up your computer, and take a photo of the motherboard. Then we can tell you what you have.


----------

